# What do masons do?



## Lowcarbjc (Oct 17, 2014)

In your own words, what would you answer: Someone walks up to you and asks you the simple question: 

So, what do you freemasons actually do?


----------



## mrpierce17 (Oct 17, 2014)

Build spiritual temples


----------



## BryanMaloney (Oct 17, 2014)

I agree with mrpierce17, although I would say even more: Masons build. Masons build themselves, help each other build themselves, build communities, build, build, and build.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Oct 17, 2014)

Something like this, depending on your perceptions...




 
And yes, I've used this to answer that question


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 18, 2014)

Freemasonry gives individuals the tools by which to improve themselves.


----------



## Morris (Oct 18, 2014)

I tell people that Freemasonry provides camaraderie and lessons on morality. I follow up with saying it gave me direction that I didn't realize I was lacking.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 18, 2014)

Take in good men and make them better.


----------



## Derek Harvey (Oct 19, 2014)

Free masons. Find masons and free them lol.


----------



## Derek Harvey (Oct 19, 2014)

Actually they've made me feel really welcomed to be there and apart of the big family. I've just started so I haven't learned anything yet.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Oct 19, 2014)

Derek Harvey said:


> Free masons. Find masons and free them lol.


I can roll with that


----------



## Butrus Nakhleh (Oct 19, 2014)

THE FREEMASONRY BUILD THE WORLD IN EVERY COUNTRY, BUILDING ECONOMY & THE HUMAN .

Sent from my SM-G7102 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Butrus Nakhleh (Oct 19, 2014)

In this life you should to give but don't take and you should be strong to give energy to the people .

Sent from my SM-G7102 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## BroBook (Oct 20, 2014)

Learn to make our bodies do as we want them and learn more about our craft!!!WWEA


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 20, 2014)

Derek Harvey said:


> I've just started so I haven't learned anything yet.


If you do it right, you'll be learning for the rest of your life. You just can't get TOO much light!


----------



## BongC (Oct 31, 2014)

Teaching Men to be humble and good citizen


----------



## mapleyzen (Nov 30, 2014)

Personal growth, friendship, charity


----------



## ebojones (Nov 30, 2014)

So far it helps me build awareness that in turn equip me better to be better for others.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 14, 2014)

Demonstrate the beauty of building and improving our dietitian temples through service to mankind


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 14, 2014)

AndreAshlar said:


> Demonstrate the beauty of building and improving our dietitian temples through service to mankind


That's "spiritual" temples!


----------



## dustin9921 (Jan 16, 2015)

In my state which is Tennessee we have a widowed and orphans fund and we do a lot more than that


----------



## Gordon Hines (Jan 17, 2015)

Quietly helping those in distress in our community and around the world without fanfare . Making a good man a better man.


----------



## Dennis Hurts (Jan 27, 2015)

Making a good Man,a better Man


----------



## goomba (Jan 27, 2015)

Lowcarbjc said:


> In your own words, what would you answer: Someone walks up to you and asks you the simple question:
> 
> So, what do you freemasons actually do?



My reply is:  "That is a broad question.  It's like asking what teachers do.  Different teachers do different things.  I'll give you the generic answer and then I'll give you my answer."

This usually leads into a discussion because there is so much that anything does that short answers are a disservice to the group and the person asking.  I also offer a pamphlet if I have one and direct them to www.askafreemason.com.


----------



## BroBook (Jan 27, 2015)

The same things everyone else does but on a higher level with our shoulders squared and walking like upright men!!!


----------

